# Ladue White Perch Tourney Sat June 22



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sponsored by City of Akron & Bayhill Enterprises:

Registration: Ladue Boathouse

1.	Its WHITE perch only.
2.	Prizes will be awarded based on total fish count, not size, and there will be two divisions: boat and shore. (The boat people are expected to catch a lot more than the shore people.)
3.	The main prize is a cash prize accumulated from the $5 entry fee. Brad will also award an all day boat rental with motor prize. Runner-up prizes are to be determined.
4. Watershed Ranger, John K. will do fillet/fish cleaning demonstrations. He says people ask all the time where they can learn to clean fish, so this would be a good attraction.
5.	In the way of food, there will be fried fish (not perch), hamburgers, hand-cut fries, and nachos.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, I just might have to take off work to come to this! I've always wanted to in the past, but have never been available on the date. 

All I gotta do is go out and fish for walleye, and I'll catch enough white perch to fill the boat! lol... If i try to target white perch, then I'll end up catching 'eyes


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

what time does this start and finish? not a lot of takers so far, is still on?


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm curious as to the time as well. Also, what about a big fish pot!! :B


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

What is the start/finish times?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Contact the Ladue Boathouse for Tourney Specs;

LADUE RESERVOIR MARINA

17759 Valley Road
Auburn Twp., Ohio 44023
(440)834-0045


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Called and found out it's from 7am - 4pm. Sounds like it'll be fun.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

So how'd it go? What was the winning # of fish? Sounds like it would have been a good time.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I was there that day and you couldn't even tell that there was a tournament going on. I actually was heading to the south side from the north side about 7am and there was no boats on shore waiting to kick off the tourney. When I came in about 3 I asked the guy who runs the food trailer if it was canceled and he said no it was just a really small turn out. It said that was do to lack of advertisement. So who know if it even happened.


----------

